# Supreme Show decorated pen theme!



## Chiantina

Apparently, the theme is fairy tales! Plenty of scope with that one!!!


----------



## JordanRose

That sounds fab! There'll be some fantastic pens with that theme!

Oh, how I wish I could join in the fun. I'd love to do something like that


----------



## carly87

Where did you hear this? It was still under discussion a few days ago.

And, JR, if you'd like to get involved, you're welcome to work with me on my pen!


----------



## JordanRose

carly87 said:


> Where did you hear this? It was still under discussion a few days ago.
> 
> And, JR, if you'd like to get involved, you're welcome to work with me on my pen!


Ooh, really? I'm not one for sewing and all that jazz but love designing things like this!


----------



## lymorelynn

It's on facebook :thumbup:


----------



## carly87

Ah, I've just seen it. It didn't show on my timeline for some reason. Nice to see they took everyone's suggested titles on board...

JF, if you design it, you gotta build it!


----------



## MCWillow

Don't go for Puss In Boots - far too obvious!

I'm thinking Hansel and Gretel - the pen can be a gingerbread house 

Or Alice in Wonderland, can really go wild with that one!!

I love this theme :thumbup:


----------



## JordanRose

MCWillow said:


> Don't go for Puss In Boots - far too obvious!
> 
> I'm thinking Hansel and Gretel - the pen can be a gingerbread house
> 
> Or Alice in Wonderland, can really go wild with that one!!
> 
> I love this theme :thumbup:


I was thinking Alice in Wonderland, too!


----------



## MCWillow

OMG!!

The Pied Piper of Hamelin!!

You can have as many toy mice as you like in the pen


----------



## lymorelynn

I rather fancy The Princess and the Pea .... piles of beds


----------



## Chiantina

I was just chuffed that I will be able to use last year's drapes!!!


----------



## Vixxen

well I came 5th in last years pen comp, so this year im going wild with the theme  its going to take ages to make what I plan to do!


----------



## JordanRose

I'm DEFINITELY going to be visiting this year- I imagine the pen designs will be truly outstanding!


----------



## cats galore

where will this be - i'd love to come along


----------



## JordanRose

cats galore said:


> where will this be - i'd love to come along


It was at the Birmingham NEC last year, in November. I think it's the same every year...

You're just down the road, you lucky thing. No excuse not to attend


----------



## MCWillow

Right - I am going to have to get Carly in a headlock and take over her pen design  :lol:


----------



## we love bsh's

i imagine ill be there this year,hopefully with a nice bi point.This is new to me so can you tell me is this theme for everyone .. anymore important info will be gladly recieved.


----------



## Chiantina

we love bsh's said:


> i imagine ill be there this year,hopefully with a nice bi point.This is new to me so can you tell me is this theme for everyone .. anymore important info will be gladly recieved.


This is the theme for all the pens! However, you don't have to follow it if you choose not to! I have only been to this show once in 2012 but I only saw 2 pens in the whole hall that were not decorated (they just had the standard show whites in them!). But, I saw loads of pens that were dressed with drapes but were not following the theme!

All decorated pens are entered into the best pen comp - all this is totally separate from the cats, they are judged on their own merit as usual!! So, if you haven't followed the theme, you probably won't win the best decorated pen competition! But you may well be able to live with that!!!! 

I got all of last year's stuff on eBay and did a bit of customising - I won't spend £200 on a set of show drapes!! I thought the decoration thing was all good fun and so different from a normal GCCF show!!


----------



## we love bsh's

Chiantina said:


> This is the theme for all the pens! However, you don't have to follow it if you choose not to! I have only been to this show once in 2012 but I only saw 2 pens in the whole hall that were not decorated (they just had the standard show whites in them!). But, I saw loads of pens that were dressed with drapes but were not following the theme!
> 
> All decorated pens are entered into the best pen comp - all this is totally separate from the cats, they are judged on their own merit as usual!! So, if you haven't followed the theme, you probably won't win the best decorated pen competition! But you may well be able to live with that!!!!
> 
> I got all of last year's stuff on eBay and did a bit of customising - I won't spend £200 on a set of show drapes!! I thought the decoration thing was all good fun and so different from a normal GCCF show!!


ah cool,do most follow the theme or do their own theme.


----------



## carly87

McWillow,, I'm headlocked! Remember though, you design it, you build it! If you want to play at exhibiting though, you're more than welcome to borrow a cat. Prob have 2 or even 3 that could go out this year, so take your pick!


----------



## Chiantina

we love bsh's said:


> ah cool,do most follow the theme or do their own theme.


I reckon it's probably 50/50. Some go spectacularly over the top, they have electrics running into the pens with lights and all sorts!! The beauty is that you can interpret the themes to suit your own budget and time limitations!


----------



## MCWillow

carly87 said:


> McWillow,, I'm headlocked! Remember though, you design it, you build it! If you want to play at exhibiting though, you're more than welcome to borrow a cat. Prob have 2 or even 3 that could go out this year, so take your pick!


Hmmm I think I will borrow Apache then - had loads of ideas already :thumbup:


----------



## Alaskacat

Woah there, someone needs to help me too!! I have no creativity or imagination and it is not a theme that has inspired me at all yet. My 12 year old daughter will probably love it so that's her cat sorted, but I have only used my own drapes in the past so should get involved for once I guess. 

If anyone has ideas for a Snowshoe appropriate theme please let your creativity flow. I have blue sparkly drapes for a back drop if it helps. 

Can't be letting the fluffy cats have all the attention!!!!


----------



## Chiantina

Alaskacat said:


> Woah there, someone needs to help me too!! I have no creativity or imagination and it is not a theme that has inspired me at all yet. My 12 year old daughter will probably love it so that's her cat sorted, but I have only used my own drapes in the past so should get involved for once I guess.
> 
> If anyone has ideas for a Snowshoe appropriate theme please let your creativity flow. I have blue sparkly drapes for a back drop if it helps.
> 
> Can't be letting the fluffy cats have all the attention!!!!


Snow(shoe) White?!?! You could put 7 little cuddly toy cats in there as the dwarves!!!


----------



## Alaskacat

Oh I love it!!! 

With three children I have no end of fluffy toy cats!! I knew someone would do better than I ever could. I promise I will remember you when I win!!

:thumbup1:


----------



## we love bsh's

Alaskacat said:


> Oh I love it!!!
> 
> With three children I have no end of fluffy toy cats!! I knew someone would do better than I ever could. I promise I will remember you when I win!!
> 
> :thumbup1:


wonder if you could get 7 munchkin cat teddys off ebay  not sure how well that will go down though.


----------



## carly87

Sorry, AK, but that prize is mine, or should I say, McWillow's!


----------



## MCWillow

I have chosen my fairytale :thumbup:

Ooooh this is so exciting - I'm glad I've got a HobbyCraft near me


----------



## Vixxen

well....I was going to choose something foresty seeing as I have Norwegian forest cats but no.....im going ott wild and kitsch! my pen will look like it belongs in the Persian section.....


----------



## munchkinpie

I think it's great a great theme. My first thought was to write my own fairy tale (about my cat) and use my curtains as my story board. But I don't think it would be attention grabbing. I might still have a storyboard ontop of the pen. I have chosen my fairtale for main theme


----------



## munchkinpie

Aladdin it is I'm off to Dubai in may so will pick up bits when I'm there.


----------



## MCWillow

I've ordered some bits today 

I might have to make some things though as I can't find everything I want


----------



## we love bsh's

anyone got any links where to buy some wacky drapes from


----------



## Chiantina

we love bsh's said:


> anyone got any links where to buy some wacky drapes from


Check eBay! Or Google it but some of the sites charge you a fortune!!

Can't believe you guys are already buying stuff and being so organised!! I can't possibly plan that far ahead so I will start to sort everything out in October!!


----------



## MCWillow

I found a site with instructions on how to make your own drapes if that helps?

Haven't quite figured out how to do it without a sewing machine, I am thinking of WundaWeb


----------



## we love bsh's

MCWillow said:


> I found a site with instructions on how to make your own drapes if that helps?
> 
> Haven't quite figured out how to do it without a sewing machine, I am thinking of WundaWeb


I cant do my own not got the time mcw.Got no idea what to do or where to start.


----------



## MCWillow

Definitely check ebay then - I have just found some stuff I wanted on there - I have just ordered it from America :lol:


----------



## we love bsh's

anyone know the pen measurements.


----------



## Chiantina

Pens are the same size as a standard double pen so 2 feet deep, 2 feet high and 4 feet wide!


----------



## we love bsh's

Chiantina said:


> Pens are the same size as a standard double pen so 2 feet deep, 2 feet high and 4 feet wide!


Thankyou :thumbup1:

Well it looks like the only bi point in this litter is a lilac bi point so fingers are crossed that shes perfectly marked cause shes my only chance of showing this year.


----------



## carly87

Wow, McW, that's very, very organised! I warn you though, my cats have been called hooligans for a very good reason, and the cat you're borrowing comes from a long line of pen wreckers! Should be fun...


----------



## MCWillow

Well obviously I had to think of a story where an upturned water bowl and scattered litter wont look out of place


----------



## MCWillow

Am I right in thinking we can use whatever food/water bowls we like?


----------



## carly87

You are indeed. Might be worth dropping me a message re what you've got planned, as I've got a lot of showing tat around the house from a few years ago, so may have some of what you need. Or is this going to be just as much of a surprise for me as everyone else?


----------



## MCWillow

PMed you before I saw this 

*nervously awaits Carlys verdict*


----------



## we love bsh's

I have my plans all down now I know what im doing.:thumbup1:


----------



## carly87

My verdict? You'll be going home with a rather lovely best decorated pen rosette!


----------



## Chiantina

Oh, you are all making me feel bad that I am not more organised!!!

But I am in the middle of moving house and looking for a new job whilst considering my breeding debut later this year so I can't cope with decorated pens too!!

Mind you, I work well under pressure! I'll sort the pens the week before!!


----------



## we love bsh's

Anyone think pics of munckin cats will offend anyone at the supreme,was going to add pics in my theme.. yes dead give away I know.what do you think?


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx

I have 2 cats showing one in Hp and one in pedigree. I'm using one fairytale but doing both pens the same yet from different scenes from the film. I scoured the net and found a set of drapes and got chatting to one amazing lady that's offered to make them for me. shes sketched mine out all ready. Soo excited to join in the fun for my first supreme show. Visited last year but because only started showing in January I've decided to take part. Very excited with the sketches so I cannot wait till they come to life  x


----------



## xxbeckybabesxx

we love bsh's said:


> Anyone think pics of munckin cats will offend anyone at the supreme,was going to add pics in my theme.. yes dead give away I know.what do you think?


That's a fab idea nothing should offend anyone it's just a bit of fun  x


----------

